# Will Emirates fly shortlisted candidates in Business class or economy?



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Will Emirates fly the shortlisted candidates(Grade 10) for interview in Dubai in Business class or economy? I have asked the HR but I got no response on that!!

Thank you for your help.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

If I was to receive this question from someone I was considering employing I would tell them not to bother even getting on the plane.


----------



## atlantis82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well answered there!!!


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

webmongaz said:


> If I was to receive this question from someone I was considering employing I would tell them not to bother even getting on the plane.


I don't see the problem asking this question. I have asked this with other questions regarding the position so that was not the only question I asked. In my current job, I always travel in business class. Why do you interpret this question in a negative way? I want to know for many reasons for instance, how I will dress for the flight, if I will have casual cloths or more corporate! 

Thanks for your response anyway and I am glad you are not the one who is employing me.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

vildadalen said:


> I don't see the problem asking this question. I have asked this with other questions regarding the position so that was not the only question I asked. In my current job, I always travel in business class. Why do you interpret this question in a negative way? I want to know for many reasons for instance, how I will dress for the flight, if I will have casual cloths or more corporate!
> 
> Thanks for your response anyway and I am glad you are not the one who is employing me.


Vildadalen,

Don't worry you have a valid question.

I believe with your Grade that you have Business Class but I am not positive. The EK policy for Business is no shorts, sandels or t-shirts. But I would rather be a bit overdressed than underdressed as you never know who you might bump into on the flight
or airport.


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

motojet said:


> Vildadalen,
> 
> Don't worry you have a valid question.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your support and the information.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

vildadalen said:


> Thank you so much for your support and the information.


Good luck!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

motojet said:


> The EK policy for Business is no shorts, sandels or t-shirts.


Really? This is news to me, I flew back from Bangkok upstairs on the A380 in all 3 of those, no-one said a thing, guess I got lucky. Is there an actual policy listed somewhere? Don't want to get turned away next time I try it.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Really? This is news to me, I flew back from Bangkok upstairs on the A380 in all 3 of those, no-one said a thing, guess I got lucky. Is there an actual policy listed somewhere? Don't want to get turned away next time I try it.


It's policy for employees. If the traveling public wants to dress like bums, then they can.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

motojet said:


> It's policy for employees. If the traveling public wants to dress like bums, then they can.


I flew over in first and my tshirt actually said "I pooped today and it was solid!"


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The dresscodes are for employees. There's a big sign up in the staff check-in area stating what cannot be worn in the various classes. They're really cracking down on it.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

Coming back to the original question, many companies I know typically adopt a "5 Hour Rule" - shorter than 5 hours you fly Economy, longer than 5 hours you fly Business. I've thought that was reasonable.


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Jager said:


> Coming back to the original question, many companies I know typically adopt a "5 Hour Rule" - shorter than 5 hours you fly Economy, longer than 5 hours you fly Business. I've thought that was reasonable.


Thank you so much for the info. In fact the HR coordinator reverted back with answers to all the questions I've asked and promised to get back about the class of traveling when she has asked the travel department.


----------



## rock me (Aug 26, 2014)

Did you finally make it and decide to Join EK?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Holy thread revival, Batman!


----------



## ekeyqr (May 14, 2015)

Does anyone else have experience with flying to Dubai for an interview in terms of class of travel? The flight I will need to take is 15 hours and then will need to be up just a short time after for the interview. Hoping they fly J class.


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

ekeyqr said:


> Does anyone else have experience with flying to Dubai for an interview in terms of class of travel? The flight I will need to take is 15 hours and then will need to be up just a short time after for the interview. Hoping they fly J class.


It depends on your grade. I think for grade 8-9 you will get an economy ticket upgradable to business if seats are available. For higher grades you get business and upgradable to first class if seats are available


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> Really? This is news to me, I flew back from Bangkok upstairs on the A380 in all 3 of those, no-one said a thing, guess I got lucky. Is there an actual policy listed somewhere? Don't want to get turned away next time I try it.


I agree I've been back the UK twice this month wearing shorts t shirt and flip flop on the a380 business class without any issues


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Sootydaz said:


> I agree I've been back the UK twice this month wearing shorts t shirt and flip flop on the a380 business class without any issues



This thread is about traveling in Business Class to attend an employment interview. Thus, one would want to be properly attired. As someone who bought a ticket you are unfortunately entitled to dress inappropriately if you desire.


----------

